# iPhone wird zum Vibrator, wenn ich es an den PC anschließe :(



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

Hi,

ich habe das Problem, dass mein iPhone dauerhaft vibriert, wenn ich es an meinen PC über USB anschließe - fast so, als würde ich es dauernd ein- und ausstecken. Schließe ich es allerdings über einen USB-Hub (mit eigener Stromversorgung) an den PC an, funktioniert alles wunderbar. (Es geht ebenfalls am Laptop.) Alle anderen Geräte funktionieren ebenfalls ohne Probleme, wenn ich sie direkt an das Mainboard über USB (einschließlich Front-US anschließe, selbst der Scanner, der nur über USB Strom bekommt.

*Mein PC:*
i7-3930K
ASRock X79 Extreme 4
GeForce GTX 560 Ti
Antec EA 650 Platinum (650 Watt)

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Grüße
Magogan


----------



## Wynn (13. Februar 2013)

find raus wie du du dein iphone kaputt gemacht hast und verkauf es als app

du wirst reich - weil das ist die app die millarden von frauen suchen 

----

hört sich an als wär mit dem kabel was defekt - vieleicht kabelbruch das strom da leckt und der hub scheint es aufzufangen 

sorry wegen den ivibrator witz 

aber lieber ich als jemand anders der es gröber schreibt oder dich beschimpft 

tuest mir ja leid mit deinen technik und software ärger


----------



## orkman (13. Februar 2013)

Magogan schrieb:


> ich habe das Problem, dass mein iPhone dauerhaft vibriert,



DAS perfekte geschenk zum valentinstag


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

orkman schrieb:


> DAS perfekte geschenk zum valentinstag


Oh Mann ...

Vielleicht liegt es doch am Kabel ^^


----------



## Wynn (13. Februar 2013)

mago hast mal drüber nachgedacht statt lets play einen bericht über deinen ärger mit hardware zu machen so ala rage guy mässig ?

weil die komödie shows wenn richtig rübergebracht haben auch gute klicks 

dein ivibrator mit den richtigen hashtags und so wär bestimmt ein youtube hit 

weil die meisten videos mit likes auf youtube bestehen aus katzen,frauen,brüste oder haben alles 3 oder einen thumbnail in der videovorschau davon


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

Kann es auch sein, dass das Mainboard zu wenig Strom liefert oder die Stromzufuhr dauernd unterbricht, weil es der Meinung ist, das iPhone nähme zu viel Strom?


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. Februar 2013)

Hast du es an einen USB-Port am Mainboard oder über so einen Front-USB angeschlossen?


----------



## Magogan (13. Februar 2013)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hast du es an einen USB-Port am Mainboard oder über so einen Front-USB angeschlossen?


Beides probiert, beides geht nicht


----------



## Magogan (15. Februar 2013)

Ein BIOS-Update hat das Problem behoben.


----------

